# B&S 3.5Hp Classic Throttle free



## awilli

I have a Murray Lawn Mower Briggs and Stratton 3.5 hp classic throttle free. Bought the thing from "Wolly-World 5 yrs ago. Model # 9D902 Type-2005 B2 Code-02100451.The mower has never ran correctly. Seemed like it was always running rich. Changing the spark plug is all I have done to it. They would always be fouled. So today I got feed up with it and took the carb off the tank cleaned everything I could,I loosened the gouvenir to make sure it was moving freely.I did re tighten it, Now the cursed thing won't crank at all. When i loosened the gouvonir ( I'm talking about the plastic blade that swings back and forth as the flywheel spins) did that mess up the setting of the armature. When I try and crank it, it backfires through the carb. I pulled the spark plug and it is wet with fuel. Also when i removed the carb the 5 screws that were holding it down were not very tight,could I have tightened them too much? Any suggestions would help!.Does anyone know what the gap for the armature is supposed to be so I can check and be sure I didn't move it?


----------



## 30yearTech

No you should not have done anything to the engine simply by removing the governor blade and reinstalling. 

You should try a new spark plug, most likely this is the source of your problem. I would also recommend replacing the diaphragm on the carburetor as it's usually the reason the engine will run rich on these engines.


----------



## awilli

The plug I have has only been run 1 time. It's one of those new "Gold" plugs that B&S has put out. Supposed to not foul as easily. Cost about twice as much as a regular plug. And no I didn't get a new diaphragm, I usually try and get away with using the old one,I'll have to break down and get a new one. Thanks for the reply! I'll post updates.


----------



## awilli

One more quick question. Where should the large and small springs be connected that hook onto the gouvenir ?When I bought the thing newI t was in a box. I had to put on the wheels and the push bar. The blade and motor were already on the deck. The two springs were coming from the gouvenir and were both hooked together to the same post or stud, whatever its called, on the throttle control. And why does it have this throttle control if it is throttle free?


----------



## 30yearTech

Geo, had a picture of the correct hook up on these engines, maybe if he reads this he will post if again for you to see.


----------



## 30yearTech

*Found one*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=63677&stc=1&d=1217369182
sprint-link.jpg


----------



## awilli

*sorry for the delay on follow up*

Thank you 30yeartech for the help and the image. Sorry it has taken this long to follow up. I have finally gotten the mower going. It was the new "Gold" plug I had put in that had fouled.(After the first time of running it!) So luckily I'm a pac rat and I had saved the old plug. put it in and it fired right up! That is the same pic of the springs I have in the manual. I have them hooked up in the same order. It still wanted to run rich so I "adjusted" the springs to where they keep it running a little faster, that seems to have helped it not use as much gasoline.I do still need that diaphram. I have gotten my Grandad's old Wheel Horse running again,(it has never let me down) use it for the large part of the yard and just do the touch up with the murray. Thanks again!


----------



## hotspur64

Does any1 no where i can buy new springs for the 35 classic petrol engine.


----------



## euphiesman

I'm having problems with my 35 classic running too. The pull cord snapped back and smacked into the throttle springs. I think they are in the same place but seem weak. what exactly are they supposed to be doing. that way I can adjust the strength of them. or replace if necessary (anyone know where I can get them?)


----------



## duffer72

Hotspur64- suggest you do as 30yrtech said and replace the diaphragm between the carb and tank, that usually clears up the type of problem you are having on the engine, don't think those springs are causing the problems. you can get a diaphram kit at lowes for 3-4 $, if the air filter was in place it would be hard for the starter rope or grip to get in there and do any damage.


----------

